# Asturias de Oviedo



## killerbee256

Salve amici! Quaero auxilium cum Latine transferre Hispanica locutionis. In Hispanica "_Asturias de Oviedo_" = Asturiae Ovetea aut Asturiae Ovetus? Ignoscis me, mea latinus est malus.
_Forgive me if this is to "vulgar," I wanted to practice a little. If it's so bad you can't understand I'll write what I intended in English._


----------



## Agró

I can't see how "Asturias de Oviedo" can have any sense. It'd be like "England of London" (?). Shouldn't it be "Oviedo de Asturias"?

Oviedo's medieval Latin name was _Ovetum_.

_*Ovetum Asturicum*_ would be my try.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!



killerbee256 said:


> Quaero auxilium cum Latine transferre Hispanica locutionis. In Hispanica "_Asturias de Oviedo_" = Asturiae Ovetea aut Asturiae Ovetus? Ignoscis me, mea latinus est malus.



Will you pardon some corrections from an old schoolmaster?

_quaero auxilium  cum Latine transferre  Hispanica  locutionis ... ignoscis me mea latinus est malus
_
Better:

_quaero auxilium ad nomen quoddam e lingua Hispanicα latine reddendum. ignoscite mihi, precor, quod scientia mea linguae latinae desit.
_
Σ


----------



## killerbee256

Agró said:


> I can't see how "Asturias de Oviedo" can have any sense. It'd be like "England of London" (?). Shouldn't it be "Oviedo de Asturias"?
> 
> Oviedo's medieval Latin name was _Ovetum_.
> 
> _*Ovetum Asturicum*_ would be my try.


I'm trying to translate place names for a video game named crusader Kings 2, here is a screenshot someone else took. What the game means by _Asturias de Oviedo_ is "the area of Asturias that contains Oviedo. I knew Oviedo in latin is Ovetum, but I was trying to decline it in the genitive. But as should be apparent I could not write good latin to save my life.
Thank you Scholiast, I love latin but I'm very very bad at it, I was trying to use my knowledge of Spanish and Portuguese to help, hence my word order & vocabulary choices.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Agró said:


> I can't see how "Asturias de Oviedo" can have any sense. It'd be like "England of London" (?). Shouldn't it be "Oviedo de Asturias"?
> 
> Oviedo's medieval Latin name was _Ovetum_.
> 
> _*Ovetum Asturicum*_ would be my try.


Asturias de Santillana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Agró

Arrea. No tenía ni idea. Ahora tiene sentido A. de Oviedo.
Ego me _disculpo _in nomine patris...

_*Asturia Oveti*_, entonces, supongo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Agró said:


> Arrea. No tenía ni idea. Ahora tiene sentido A. de Oviedo.
> Ego me _disculpo _in nomine patris...
> 
> _*Asturia Oveti*_, entonces, supongo.



Dice un romance viejo del Cid:

_Villanos mátente, rey,
villanos, que no fidalgos;
de las Asturias de Oviedo,
que no sean castellanos;
..._


----------

